# Speedmerchant Speed Spec?



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I was wandering if anyone had one of these and if they were pleased with it. I am thinking about getting one and possibly putting a SS4300 brushless system in it. It should be a very durable, easy to maintian car.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

martian 710 said:


> I was wandering if anyone had one of these and if they were pleased with it. I am thinking about getting one and possibly putting a SS4300 brushless system in it. It should be a very durable, easy to maintian car.


I got one-want to buy it???  Its very fast because of its light weight and big tires!! You can bash it on pavement or run it on carpet.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> I got one-want to buy it???  Its very fast because of its light weight and big tires!! You can bash it on pavement or run it on carpet.


What are you asking for it and what condition is it in?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Its in near perfect copndition, has a sweet unmounted Porsche Lemans body, Opel Astra sedan body, brand new Jaco and BSR tires. But it will need some axle parts. I"ll have to see what parts from the axle are missing. Bearings, etc are included.
I ran it two packs and thats it. 
$75 and its yours. YOu might need $15 n parts to complete the axle, but I MIGHT have them. I'll look. Theres probably more than $75 in just tires.....

Ray
p.s. I race at the Gate so you can pick it up there or i can ship it to you for $5.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Ray,

I saw that car on Speed Merchant's web site and thought that was a great series. Were those cars ever run at the gate in a class?

Mitch


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ray, you have a PM.


----------



## DustinB (Nov 23, 2005)

does anyone know the website to speed merchant


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

DustinB said:


> does anyone know the website to speed merchant



http://www.teamspeedmerchant.com/


----------

